# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Fijan requisitos sanitarios para importación de embriones de ovino o caprino

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fecundados in vivo o in vitro de origen y procedencia de Nueva Zelandia*   *Lima, set. 12 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos sanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de embriones de ovino o caprino fecundados in vivo o in vitro de origen y procedencia de Nueva Zelandia, para lo cual se procederá a emitir los permisos zoosanitarios de importación respectivos.  
Entre los requisitos establecidos hoy mediante Resolución Directoral se encuentran la identificación de la finca o establecimiento de origen de los ovinos donadores de embriones, así como el nombre y dirección del centro de transferencia de embriones o unidad móvil.   
Asimismo, los animales donadores deberán haber permanecido en Nueva Zelandia durante los últimos doce meses anteriores a la colección de los embriones para exportación al Perú.  
De manera similar, que las hembras donantes no provengan de rebaños que se encuentran bajo restricciones cuarentenarias y que no se haya diagnosticado ningún caso de Lengua Azul en las granjas de origen durante los doce meses previos a la recolección de embriones.   
De igual forma, que todos los reproductores de las instalaciones de recolección hayan arrojado resultados negativos a las pruebas de enfermedad de la frontera, leptospirosis y brucella ovis.Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos sanitarios para importación de diversos productos agrícolas y pecuarios Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de porcinos para reproducción o engorde de Canadá Artículo: Fijan requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de varas yemeras de cítricos de Israel Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de pollos recién nacidos de Brasil Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile

----------

